# [RELEASE] NXBOX 360 - Xbox 360 Emulator for Nintendo Switch!



## SimonMKWii (May 1, 2018)

I present to you: NXBOX 360!
A fully working XBOX 360 emulator for Nintendo Switch!

Features:

Supports direct wireless or wired XBOX 360 controller connection
Outputs at up to 7680x4320, even while in portable mode
Average framerate: locked 240fps
Definitely 100% real
Simply put any XBOX 360 ISO in a folder named "games" on the root of your micro SD card, run the homebrew app, and enjoy!


----------



## Noctosphere (May 1, 2018)

SimonMKWii said:


> I present to you: NXBOX 360!
> A fully working XBOX 360 emulator for Nintendo Switch!
> 
> Features:
> ...


if it was real, it should be named like that, yea...
unfortunatly... well... you know...
in other words


Spoiler



*NO U*


----------



## SimonMKWii (May 1, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> if it was real, it should be named like that, yea...
> unfortunatly... well... you know...
> in other words
> 
> ...


The edge is always the best place for these releases!
Right now I'm working on an XBOX One X emulator for Gameboy.


----------



## Noctosphere (May 1, 2018)

SimonMKWii said:


> The edge is always the best place for these releases!
> Right now I'm working on an XBOX One X emulator for Gameboy.


come on... XBOX One X for gameboy?
you must be kidding me
gameboy just isnt powerfull enough
I mean... no handheld console is powerfull enough
The minimum required would be a NES i think
soudns much more realistic


----------



## Seriel (May 1, 2018)

gib sauce code


----------



## preacherfox (May 1, 2018)

Aren't you a month late for April Fool's?


----------



## VinsCool (May 1, 2018)

Still more real than your n64 emulator for 3ds.


----------



## JellyPerson (May 1, 2018)

still realer than a dc emulator for you xbone


----------



## DarthDub (May 1, 2018)

VinsCool said:


> Still more real than your n64 emulator for 3ds.


moflex videos

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



JellyPerson said:


> still realer than a dc emulator for you xbone


not really since we have dev mode


----------



## Deleted User (May 1, 2018)

mhDpbJ0DTV*[email protected][email protected]@Q4R%sPGT#ft%oFZv1W7WlP0$*[email protected]&r^v^o39%EKvCZfCxNuV6Vpx1ra2ltpwRS3jT!4QvKwU5*E4kIPYVrbMvEMAab0H$7U5z


----------



## MeowMeowMeow (May 1, 2018)

Thanks for the nudies in zip


----------



## snails1221 (May 1, 2018)

Oveeclocked my switch, hooked it up to my 5k 240hz monitor, and ran the emutlaor, thanks man.


----------



## dAVID_ (May 2, 2018)

snails1221 said:


> Oveeclocked my switch, hooked it up to my 5k 240hz monitor, and ran the emutlaor, thanks man.


see guys???
it works!!!


----------



## SimonMKWii (May 2, 2018)

VinsCool said:


> Still more real than your n64 emulator for 3ds.


OH SHIT I JUST REALISED THAT WASN'T POSTED ON THE EDGE, I'M A FUCKING IDIOT OH MY LORD

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Petraplexity said:


> holy crap, this is the same guy? lol
> @SimonMKWii , sorry i was such an ass to you
> 
> 
> ...



https://mega.nz/#!SRgzmaYJ!stNgG4fIGT3IefhgAY8qzv4g7qdu1cTrHA0zO0iuoyg


----------



## VinsCool (May 2, 2018)

SimonMKWii said:


> OH SHIT I JUST REALISED THAT WASN'T POSTED ON THE EDGE, I'M A FUCKING IDIOT OH MY LORD


Wait so you're saying you weren't serious about that one? Jesus fuck dude.

Ever since that thread I only see the word "faker" floating above your head.


----------



## SimonMKWii (May 2, 2018)

VinsCool said:


> Wait so you're saying you weren't serious about that one? Jesus fuck dude.
> 
> Ever since that thread I only see the word "faker" floating above your head.


I'm so embarrassed, especially after reading through that thread, I kept it going on and on, unaware I was in the ACTUAL 3DS HOMEBREW FORUM!!!


----------



## VinsCool (May 2, 2018)

SimonMKWii said:


> I'm so embarrassed, especially after reading through that thread, I kept it going on and on, unaware I was in the ACTUAL 3DS HOMEBREW FORUM!!!


In this case, then, I guess I have no reason to hold a grudge anymore.
Have fun in the EoF.


----------



## SimonMKWii (May 2, 2018)

VinsCool said:


> In this case, then, I guess I have no reason to hold a grudge anymore.
> Have fun in the EoF.


I am so sorry about that! I don't even know how that ended up in there, IIRC I was looking through real releases to get an idea of the formatting guidelines, but I somehow managed to post it in the same category too???
Anyone who was fooled by that, I am seriously sorry, it was meant to be an ethical joke, but I unknowingly posted it unethically.
In fact, can someone delete that thread?


----------



## Deleted User (May 2, 2018)

$v64q^[email protected]%qoN00KsjSPIibIxC#NgmBL6bUra&74qVzsifo2G98!okpZs&t&DUB&Jd*omvMqB&!Hf*1I6nFj#7CZ!lBCd


----------



## VinsCool (May 2, 2018)

SimonMKWii said:


> I am so sorry about that! I don't even know how that ended up in there, IIRC I was looking through real releases to get an idea of the formatting guidelines, but I somehow managed to post it in the same category too???
> Anyone who was fooled by that, I am seriously sorry, it was meant to be an ethical joke, but I unknowingly posted it unethically.
> In fact, can someone delete that thread?


You can always request it by reporting the first post, however, since it has been locked and buried, I think there is no reason to bother about it.


----------



## SimonMKWii (May 2, 2018)

Petraplexity said:


> hee hee hee, i'm tickled to have this
> but you know what'd be super meta?
> ...give me a few hours


I'm waiting


----------



## Deleted User (May 2, 2018)

8#bnF^wcCiD!$G4BZy&aFDj*DN81HH9jS18ZbOQnu%ExHno^TvMqEspSgG%[email protected]^yqFJKfg20SoPt8N1R1qJq7xUpLy8p5r&&MtjCApAOZs6jzf#[email protected]@gnt%acOOS


----------



## Subtle Demise (May 2, 2018)

Petraplexity said:


> haha @Subtle Demise i saw you like my 3-month-old post


haha that thread was too good to ignore


----------



## Deleted User (May 2, 2018)

SimonMKWii said:


> I'm waiting


----------



## SimonMKWii (May 2, 2018)

Petraplexity said:


>



META OVERLOAD


----------



## Deleted User (May 2, 2018)

AWUHVQMPBnl36qr5fmK&[email protected]*fbq&fz%[email protected][email protected]@ldxvApu31TGGxWYk4d8bLo$VCbOOjS622UF4Jd4QACPZfjw25#%WQuXY3bNh$


----------



## SimonMKWii (May 2, 2018)

Petraplexity said:


> the way i see it, there's nothing stopping this from continuing until the heat death of the universe


Hold on, just doing something


----------



## SimonMKWii (Jul 16, 2018)

Wait... I forgot what I was doing


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 16, 2018)

SimonMKWii said:


> Wait... I forgot what I was doing


lol


----------



## Deleted member 420418 (Jul 16, 2018)

Disappointed should have been able to play games at 241 FPS.


----------



## Noctosphere (Jul 16, 2018)

Now the real question
Is switch gen 9?


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 16, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> Now the real question
> Is switch gen 9?


Gen 8¾


----------



## Noctosphere (Jul 16, 2018)

Petraplexity said:


> Gen 8¾


well, i think this answer would fit better for PS4 PRO and XBOX ONE X
no?


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 16, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> well, i think this answer would fit better for PS4 PRO and XBOX ONE X
> no?


Gen 8.99999...


----------



## Subtle Demise (Jul 16, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> Now the real question
> Is switch gen 9?


Gen 6


----------

